# Give me a break!



## francofille

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une traduction pour la phrase "Give me a break."

Littéralement ça veut dire "Donne moi un répit" mais je parle surtout du sens idiomatique.

Je vous donne quelques exemples pour un peu de contexte:

"...on leur bombarde que la vitesse tue, la cigarette tue, posséder des armes à feu peut être passible d’emprisonnement, s’adonner à la chasse c’est tuer de pauvres petites bêtes innocentes, et pour couronner le tout, qu’il faut toujours faire l’amour avec un condom, même avec la petite voisine d’en face qui en est certainement elle-même à ses premières armes. *Give me a break !*"

"Alors comme disent nos amis anglosaxons, *Give me a break!* Je n'ai pas besoin de commentaires moralistes à deux francs sur l'avènement du diesel par ma faute et autres sornettes."

Je vous remercie d'avance de toute réponse.


*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## fetchezlavache

for some reason i find this 'give me a break' far too familiar in comparison to the rest of the french text, written in good french and not familiar at all.

your first two translations are correct but they belong to slang-ish/spoken french and wouldn't fit here. far too vulgar, especially the first one. (grappe is here a delicate euphemism for the male sexual apparatus)...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ras le bol!
Ca suffit!
(Je dis) stop!
Assez!
Fichez-nous la paix!

That's for the first one. 

But for the second sentence, you'll be faced with a difficulty since writing "Alors comme disent nos amis anglosaxons, n'en jetez plus!(or whatever)" doesn't make sense.


----------



## fetchezlavache

oh but i had no intention of translating the second one egueule, i took it to be a simple english quote !

and i disagree with your 'fichez-nous la paix and ras le bol' on the grounds that i've mentioned earlier. harmony with the rest of the text you know...


----------



## Gil

Pour le premier break:
"Donne moi une chance" ou "Donne moi une petite chance"
Pour le deuxième:
Ne pas traduire, mais épeller: "Gimme a break"


----------



## LV4-26

I would suggest something like "laissez-moi souffler" which would be rather close to the english original. But for some reason, I tend to prefer fetchezlavache's "n'en jetez plus", perhaps because it's more impersonal. (there's no "I" or "me" in it).
Or "laissez-*nous *souffler" might be better according to the context.

I also think (even if it's not in the original) that the french might need something esle before. Something like
_...*Stop*! N'en jetez plus_ or
_...*Stop!* Laissez-nous souffler_
But I may be wrong (it's more like a 'gut feeling' than a really considered idea)

All this referring to the first instance of "give me a break", of course.


----------



## francofille

Merci beaucoup de toutes vos réponses; j'aime surtout celle de fetchezlavache.

Les exemples y étaient simplement pour donner du contexte; je ne cherchais pas forcément à les traduire.  Je les ai trouvés sur internet, comme ça, sans trop y réfléchir.  Ceci dit, il se trouve peut-être que la traduction change selon le cas.  C'est peut-être une expression qui n'a pas d'équivalent précis en français.

Sinon, je voulais rajouter que LV4-26 marque un bon point.  En anglais c'est souvent pareil.  Par exemple:

"Come on!  Give me (ou 'Gimme') a break!"
"Please!  Give me a break!"  ('Please' étant sarcastique et prononcé comme 'puh-leeeez')

etc.

J'essaie de me souvenir de la conversation qui m'a menée à cette énigme.  Et en fait, à ce moment-là, la seule traduction qui me venait en tête était "Assez" ou "Ça suffit" - sauf que c'était en plaisantant que je voulais dire ça et non parce que j'en avais vraiment assez.  C'était juste pour taquiner, si l'on veut.

Si vous en aviez d'autres exemples de traductions possibles, j'en serais reconnaissante.  Merci encore, et bonne fin de fin de semaine


----------



## Cath.S.

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> for some reason i find this 'give me a break' far too familiar in comparison to the rest of the french text, written in good french and not familiar at all.


Le changement de registre peut être employé comme effet de style. Il est très efficace lorsque l'on veut "réveiller" le lecteur, quitte à le faire sursauter.


----------



## Jabote

Give me (or gimme) a break, moi je traduirais : "Lâchez-nous "!


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> Give me (or gimme) a break, moi je traduirais : "Lâchez-nous "!


Tant qu'on y est :
_Ca va bien!_
_Ca va bien, à la fin!_
_Ca va, quoi!_
_C'est bon!_
_Fichez-moi (nous) la paix!_
_Arrêtez deux minutes!_

Par ailleurs :
En effet, le "lâchez-nous" est quand même mieux sans sa "grappe" 

Mais, moi, j'aimais bien mon "laissez-moi souffler!"


----------



## rayb

"Lache moi les baskets" would be a proper translation in many cases.


----------



## Jabote

rayb said:
			
		

> "Lache moi les baskets" would be a proper translation in many cases.


 
If you translate for France, this could be true. If you translate for Quebec they won't understand.... les baskets "françaises" are called running shoes, or just "running", or "espadrilles" (which all readers from France then will not understand either because espadrilles in France are NOT running shoes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

In any case you will never hear "lâche-moi les running, ou les running shoes ou les espadrilles" in Quebec... he he he ...

Therefore I would stick to the plain "Lâchez-nous", or else "lâchez-nous un peu".... Or maybe "oubliez-nous un peu"...


----------



## LV4-26

rayb said:
			
		

> "Lache moi les baskets" would be a proper translation in many cases.


It appears to be used less frequently these days.
Which is strange since french young people are wearing "baskets" much more than before.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Jabote, do people understand "lâche -moi la grappe" in Quebec? Or is it just a France French thing?


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Hi Jabote, do people understand "lâche -moi la grappe" in Quebec? Or is it just a France French thing?


I don't know.... Let me ask....
No they don't...
I got the following reply "Non, ça on comprend pas, mais si tu dis "oh " Kôlisse-moi patience", là on va comprendre...!"


----------



## joensuu

I would say : "un temps mort" as in basket playing.
ou "fous-moi la paix" pas dans le meme registre de langue.


----------



## calibri-mouche

I do think not that that is the good way of to say it. These others things that you say is "un temps mort" that wants saying "une pause dans un match" (et ca veut pas dire la meme chose). And "fous-moi la paix" wants to say a differente thing like "va-t'en". In English does one say "go you of it?", have I reason?


----------



## joensuu

yes, but I use it like "fous-moi la paix" or "dégage".. just a bit more polite ... 
Je pense que je l'utilise dans un sens un peu détourné ..


----------



## carolineR

lâche-moi!  / fiche-moi un peu la paix! (aussi)


----------



## sikas11

hello,
could somebody please give to me the right translation in french of the expression " give me a break".

Thanks an advance


----------



## xtrasystole

_'Arrête tes conneries !'_ 
or _
'Arrêtez vos conneries !'_


----------



## Moon Palace

Welcome Sikas,
Colloquial French: 
donne-moi de l'air
Lâche-moi les baskets
Lâche-moi cinq minutes, tu veux? 

Ordinary French
Laisse-moi tranquille

Hope it helps


----------



## Sbonke

With the same tone of voice as "give me a break":
"arrête!"
"n'importe quoi"


----------



## vanagreg

_Lâche-moi (la grappe)._


----------



## Francois_1

Jabote said:


> I got the following reply "Non, ça on comprend pas, mais si tu dis "oh " Kôlisse-moi patience", là on va comprendre...!"


C'est tellement vrai en plus !!

D'abord, qu'est-ce que c'est la grappe ?  Je présume que c'est les "testicules". mais bon pour une grappe, seulement deux raisins, c'est peu ! En tout cas, moi je comprends mais je trouve ça mortellement drôle. Pour un effet humoristique à la limite avec des français de france...

"Câlisse" serait mieux orthographié que "kolisse"   
En français québecois, une autre variante moins vulgaire serait:
"Sacrez nous donc patience avec ça "

Dans le style internationale, juste assez populaire sans être vulgaire: le mieux était "Laissez-nous souffler un peu ! "

Comme expression,  "N'en jetez plus ! " m'apparait un peu étrange et très artificielle. Je comprends mais ne l'ai jamais entendu ici (À Montréal ).


----------



## Nitroceline

Fichez-nous la paix !
Lâchez-nous un peu !
Laissez-nous respirer par le nez !
(J'aime bien - ras le bol - suggéré par Cath.S.)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nitroceline said:


> Laissez-nous respirer par le nez !



Moi, j'aime bien celui là qu'on n'entend pas souvent et qui change un peu!


----------



## Nitroceline

ou encore :
Cela vous ennuierait de nous laisser respirer par le nez de temps à autre ?
Peut-on respirer par le nez de temps à autre ?


----------



## Icetrance

Un peu de clémence pour moi cette fois-ci, non?


----------



## JClaudeK

Icetrance said:


> Un peu de clémence pour moi cette fois-ci


"clémence" ne convient pas vraiment pour "Give me a break".



> clémence _( Littéraire ) _
> Sentiment de générosité qui porte à épargner les coupables ou à atténuer les peines encourues.


----------



## Icetrance

I really don't understand why everyone is translating "give me a break" as meaning "lâche-moi tranquille un peu", or something along those lines.

"Give me a break",  en anglais, peut avoir  le sens de "un peu de clémence pour moi, s'il te plaît dans le sens de "cut me some slack", ou encore "ne sois pas si dur avec moi cette fois-ci car c'est ma première tentative, etc., tu sais.


----------



## Locape

Mais 'un peu de clémence' n'a pas du tout ce sens en français, comme l'a déjà dit @JClaudeK, c'est ce que dirait un avocat pour son client ! Et ça ne colle pas avec ce qu'a dit @francofille (post #7) dans son contexte bien précis (post #1) :


francofille said:


> "Come on!  Give me (ou 'Gimme') a break!"
> "Please!  Give me a break!"  ('Please' étant sarcastique et prononcé comme 'puh-leeeez')


Pour le sens dont tu parles, il faudrait utiliser plutôt 'indulgent' (sois un peu indulgent avec moi !), mais c'est aussi souvent utilisé comme 'leave me alone', c'est pourquoi il a été suggéré 'lâche-moi la grappe' ou 'fous-moi/foutez-nous la paix' :


> *cut [sb] some slack* _v expr_ _informal, figurative_ (make allowances for [sb])être indulgent envers [qqn] _loc v_  laisser [qqn] tranquille _vtr + adj_  (_un peu familier_)ficher la paix à [qqn] _loc v_  (_familier_)foutre la paix à [qqn], lâcher la grappe à [qqn] _loc v_


----------

